# Random Observation



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Anybody else noticed how recipes have gone from something simple to a Dicksenian novel in the last ten years? I'm not short on words myself but .... WTF? I'm tired of scrolling through 2000 words to figure out how many tablespoons of cumin I need.

Rant over. I think this may be discussed in the Book of Revelations anyways. More zombies and 5G please.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What I hate is when you print one you get 2 or 3 pages of stuff that you don't need. 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I hate the back story associated with online recipes. 

Just show me a pic, ingredients and directions with a rating from people who’ve made it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

LOL. Just went through this last night on some Ninja biscuits. After 3 pages of crap. 375* for 12 min.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I found that with some recipes that some way they have blocked just printing off the recipe and give you all the rest of the junk. But I found a way around it. 

Print the recipe to a PDF file on your computer then when you print it to a paper copy you can select the page that you want. 

If you haven't done this and have a Windows based operating system just select print, then in the printer window where it has your printer select Microsoft Print To PDF and then save it to your computer.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I usually just scroll to the bottom where the recipe is and make it. I don't complain too much about ads or the story because I am getting free recipes off the net. If the recipe only has the ingredients listed in a story then I move on as it causes me to lose my appetite.

This is one of my favorite recipe sites. She has never led us astray. https://www.recipetineats.com/

..


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for the link, Packout.

I normally agree on accepting the minor inconvenience of free recipes. I just hit a silly wall last night; it was an easy recipe but my I needed to check something every 20 or so minutes so my browser kept refreshing. Truly a first world problem I can accept.

That looks great though.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Alfredo Sauce...…. 1C. heavy cream, 1/2C. Butter, 1-1/2C. Crated Parmesan, 1/2T. Garlic Powder, 1T. Italian Seasoning.


Melt butter in sauce pan on medium heat, add cream, garlic, Italian seasoning. Whisk together for 2 minutes. Add Parmesan and whisk for 5 minutes. Drizzle over grilled chicken strips and pasta of your choice. 


Enjoy and when finished eating, get a big bowl of vanilla ice-cream with chocolate syrup and P-nut butter mixed in. Go to bed, wake up early and hit the lake or woods. Don't forget the fishing pole, or weapon!!! Most important part of the recipe!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Recipe......I don't need no stinking recipe !!!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

2full said:


> Recipe......I don't need no stinking recipe !!!


Are you Gordan Ramsey? :shock:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

No I just tend to wing it and invent stuff......
And I screw up a lot........


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Winging it is half the fun. I do it with about half my cooking. I do love to try new recipes and some are just too good not to fall back on.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I like when they put a skip to recipe button. Not that I don't appreciate how the recipe brings them back to their childhood, or the time the went studying abroad, and if I had time I might read their story. But since I don't, I'm either using that button, or I'm wearing our my mouse wheel scrolling down to the information I'm actually there to see.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've "winged" it a lot!! Problem I find when I do that, I make something that's just out of this world good and because I didn't write down what I did, I play hell trying to duplicate it. 

I "winged" a chocolate cake mix once, it was great, the family loved it. Now, I don't know how much of what I put in the mix and have failed trying to duplicate it.


----------

